# Well, after hearing the rumors...[Do not come in here if you love Death, the band]



## Xtremevillan (Apr 8, 2008)

I decided to listen and read the lyrics from a Christian point of view.

I love this album even more.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 8, 2008)

Aah, The Philosopher ;p


----------



## Xtremevillan (Apr 8, 2008)

And most of Symbolic.

I mean...wow, this is so amazing. It's like hearing it for the first time.

It might be because I'm really cold but I have happy shivers!


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 8, 2008)

Actually, i mentioned that song, because its the antithesis of prescribed philosophy and though ;p

Also, read the lyrics for Spiritual Healing.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Apr 8, 2008)

I read it. It was weird...is he slamming it? It seems in philosopher he's justifying and abhoring it in the same song...spiritual healing is much clearer IMO.

Well what isn't IMO when analyzing lyrics.


----------



## Carrion (Apr 8, 2008)

The Philosopher can be applied to religion, or just general philosophy. Crystal Mountain is a little clearer aswell.


----------



## Randy (Apr 8, 2008)

I always thought the Philosopher was a dig on Paul Masvidal... no?


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Apr 8, 2008)

Supposedly, The Philosopher is about Aleister Crowley...nonetheless the song is amazing....


----------



## Moonohol (Apr 8, 2008)

Excuse my obliviousness, but what rumors?

Regardless, Spiritual Healing is an excellent album...


----------



## Xtremevillan (Apr 9, 2008)

Going in reverse order:

Opinions: Chuck Schuldiner - Legend or Ideological Disaster for Metal?

I also remember reading somewhere it was a lyrical slam against Madisval or whatever his name is. The Philosopher seems to slam religion pretty heavily. In fact, reading some of the lyrics of his previous albums (skipping Bloody Gore) they all seem to be that way...in TP I intrepreted the "sexuality" thing as priests who are gay. But in Without Judgement he clearly seems to favor religion: "Take part in a diminishing breed / Where complex turns to simplicity / When pain is acknowledged / Frivolous calculations will be abolished" which I take to mean as take part in the diminishing concept of religion which favors the pain of others over advancing science.

Crystal Mountain is the one track that confused me on Symbolic. I mean you have tracks such as Sacred Serenity, Perennial Quest, Without Judgement, Empty Words, etc, and then right between them....Crystal Mountain. 


Anyone want to post intrepretations of songs?


----------



## Ishan (Apr 9, 2008)

God, I'm glad I'm a cartesian atheist  you guys shouldn't over analyze lyrics, get what you want from them and be happy with it


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 9, 2008)

Personally his lyrics strike me as more spiritual and introspective than overtly religious...

...And yeah, I'd always thought 'The Philospher' was about Paul Masvidal.


EDIT: That article is embarassing to read.


----------



## Mr. S (Apr 9, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> EDIT: That article is embarassing to read.



 fuck me it really is bad isnt it! the guy who wrote that obviously comes across as bit of a nut job  and emailing Chucks mother is bang out of order especially given when it was sent... accusing his family of trying to take advantage of his death by subverting death metal music with Christianity... erm what? anyway i thought Chucks family were Jewish...  

its just a horrible article tbh it serves no point other than to promote some idiot on the internets views, i mean who cares if Christianity is in metal music, so long as its still good music, like the last few Death albums which are fantastic albums but apparently they're _too Christian_ for this dude, personally i haven't noticed this Christian element in the music, but who cares 

man i really would love to headbut the guy that wrote that, what a tool


----------



## GuitarG2 (Apr 9, 2008)

About that article,

I like death metal, and I'm not a Christian, but who the fuck does that arrogant prick think he is? It pisses me off so much when people think that their view on music (or anything for that matter) is the be-all-and-end-all. How can he sleep at night talking about Chuck and his family like that when: a) he has no evidence that Chuck was a Christian (Chuck happened to think that spirituality was a personal thing and not something to be preached, which is why he took the inverted cross out of the band logo, so that he completely remove any ideological or theological disposition associated with the band, not to change his ideology like this buttfuck author insists) and b) even if he was Christian, it makes no fucking difference as he wasn't trying to openly preach it, or force it. How can this author support metal rebelling against an overtly judgemental, fundamentalist society when he too is overtly judgemental, and fundamentaly believes (to the same extent as some Christians, you could argue) that religion has no place in metal?

OK, rampage over. BTW, I've never heard about the Philosopher being about Paul Masvidal. Anyone care to fill me in?


----------



## Carrion (Apr 9, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> Personally his lyrics strike me as more spiritual and introspective than overtly religious...
> 
> ...And yeah, I'd always thought 'The Philospher' was about Paul Masvidal.
> 
> ...



Masvidal said himself that there weren't any feuds between him and Chuck. The reason why Masvidal and Reinert left Death, was to focus (lol pun) on Cynic.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 9, 2008)

OwlsHaveEyes said:


> Supposedly, The Philosopher is about Aleister Crowley...nonetheless the song is amazing....



I dunno. If anyone was in touch with their sexuality it was crowley


----------



## Variant (Apr 9, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> Well, after hearing the rumors...



I read that particular thread title and can only think one thing:

_*"Support music, not rumors."*_

*- Chuck Shuldiner -*


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Apr 9, 2008)

that article made me cringe.
people like that are part of the reason that death metal gets such a terrible reputation in mainstream society. granted, the blatently offensive and anti-religious lyrics and symbolism seen in a lot of death metal probebly doesn't help that reputation, but people stateing that the anti-religious sentiments and symbolism are what death metal is about, and that anyone with opposing views is a traitor, definitely do not help the situation.

for me, its about the music. if chuck actually was a born-again christian, so be it. he was an incredibly creative musician, and that's all that matters. the fact that someone is relieved by his passing, because of his religious preference, is just fucking pitiful.



Variant said:


> I read that particular thread title and can only think one thing:
> 
> _*"Support music, not rumors."*_
> 
> *- Chuck Shuldiner -*




 x 1000


----------



## neoclassical (Apr 9, 2008)

I've been listening to Death since 1988. As an English teacher with a concentration in literature (and the interpretation thereof) I can safely say that guy has misinterpreted the lyrics. WTF?

The main problem with being drunk/high is that everything seems to make sense or is a good idea at the time.

Adam


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 9, 2008)

To alcohol! The cause of, and solution to, all of life's problems!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 9, 2008)

Btw, I just listened to Death for the very first time today and I loved them instantly.

Chuck RIP.


----------

